# What do you suggest for tasty and good-looking appetizer (starter) for a small party?



## Anna S (Mar 20, 2018)

I need a recipe and a description of a nice serving appetizer (starter) of a small party. A small, tasty and beautifully presented appetizer. Anyone have an idea and would like to share it?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Tell us more about the assignment.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep, more details. Is it a dinner party or just a gathering? If its a dinner party, what's the menu? Will the apps be served while your guests are seated at a dinner table or will your guests be up and about mingling? Formal, not so formal or casual? 

The more detail you provide, the more suggestions we can give.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

This was also posted in another thread; it’s a homework assignment.


----------



## Anna S (Mar 20, 2018)

This is company party for ten people. The guests are seated and served on the pleated. Is it pre-prepared and served in the form of a starter. It's best if it was a simple but well-prepared dish. Not some exclusive dish like an octopus.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you doing the catering or is this indeed a homework assignment?


----------

